

Google launches Flight Search - raldi
http://searchengineland.com/google-travel-search-takes-flight-with-first-ita-travel-product-92594

======
chx
No WN prices (for Christ's sake, you are Google, how come you can't convince
WN to fess up), never even heard of G4 and so on. Same old.

